# Spray bottle



## Charlietuna (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok, I bought a spray bottle & have sulfide. I've seen posts on how to mix, but wondering how long it will last?? What's the expiration date on a spray bottle full of metabisulfate?

Thanks. Brian


----------



## Deezil (Jul 24, 2011)

I think they say 3 months. I've only mixed up sulfite twice since i started making wine last august. If you dont add citric acid, its less potent but lasts longer. Citric acid makes the k-meta more active. I havent added any, and it'll still make ya light headed if ya get a whiff - which you're not supposed to do


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

I make up a gallon at a time and just add to my spray bottle as I need it. I have some kmeta in carboys over 6 months old that is still strong.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Charlietuna said:


> Ok, I bought a spray bottle & have sulfide. I've seen posts on how to mix, but wondering how long it will last?? What's the expiration date on a spray bottle full of metabisulfate?
> 
> Thanks. Brian



If when you smell it and it takes your breath away ... it's still good.


----------



## Flem (Jul 24, 2011)

+1 to what all these guys said. Keep it closed and it will keep a long, long time.


----------



## Truebrew (Jul 24, 2011)

I mixed up 1 crushed campden to 1 qt. water, used about 1/4 cup, saved the rest in a tightly sealed 1 qt mason jar to keep for later use. 2 mos. later, I went to use it and the jar was full of floating mold. 

So, what gives? Bad campden? Wrong ratio? Super-resistant mold??? That shouldn't have happened, should it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

I would not use campden tablets for making a sanitizing solution. The ratio is three tablespoons per gallon of powdered kmeta. I have some over 6 months old and still stinky strong!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

yea not enough. I would not use campton as you will need alot. Get powdered k-meta 2 tbls to a gallon. store in a gallon carboy


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. This brings up another question. If its that stinky, doesn't it effect the wine? 
Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 25, 2011)

No it will not. It dissipates over time.


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2011)

Also if you do smell it then you added to much and need to do something about it


----------



## Charlietuna (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, brian


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 25, 2011)

Remember to empty the solution out of the carboy before adding wine to it.

Have read posts where folks forgot to do that...


----------

